# Crooked Island (St. Andrew Sound) info needed



## notnksnemor (Sep 16, 2015)

Heading to Mexico Beach next week with the boat.
Want to fish the sound inside Crooked Island for trout and redfish. I can't find anything online that shows water depth of the sound. 
Anyone have info on where shallow water and grass is in the sound? Not looking for personal spots just a general direction once inside the pass.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Sep 16, 2015)

Most of the water depths will be 3' plus except when you leave the landing you will come to a narrow stretch that necks down. In the middle it can get very shallow. There are some markers on the left you can follow to get thru this area. Once thru there you can run pretty much anywhere. I usually fish that shallow area in the middle and the north bank straight in from the cut for trout.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks. That helps.
I'll be coming in through the cut not putting in at the landing. Sounds like straight in from the cut is where I want to start.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Sep 23, 2015)

That's right. Also, if you like red fishin and can get skinny, there is a big pond to right of the cut on the north bank about a mile from the cut that is good red fishin sometimes.


----------



## twtabb (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't tell everybody about my secret hole.
Heading down there in 3 weeks.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 24, 2015)

DAWG FAN said:


> That's right. Also, if you like red fishin and can get skinny, there is a big pond to right of the cut on the north bank about a mile from the cut that is good red fishin sometimes.





twtabb said:


> Don't tell everybody about my secret hole.
> Heading down there in 3 weeks.



I draft about 2' fully loaded so I think your secret spot is safe from me.
Probably going to stay in 3' + looking for trout.
Weekend is looking pretty good.


----------



## JerseyJim (Sep 29, 2015)

I just came back from a week in Mexico Beach.
First time i had fished that Crooked Island area in my yak.
I caught lots of short trout just outside of the ramp.
Like they say in the reports, fish the potholes.

Wish i had known about that secret hole!
I really tried for reds but no luck at all.
Also, lots of sharks.
I was pullin' a sneak on what i thought was tailing red only to find out it was a shark fin!
Jim


----------

